# was I wrong????



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

so this morning I moving some stuff around in my beer fridge & came across the 4 coors light cans in the back left hand corner of the fridge.
They've been there a while & I've tried to get rid of them every chance I get,but still no takers.
So I dumped them out this morning....I know it's wrong to dump out beer
but this was only coors lightu 




btw the date code on the cans was jun 05


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I too have a can of Coors lite in the back of the fridge.. I beleive it is from the summer of 04..

I support you in dumping it out, and will do the same tonight in support of your actions.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SDmate said:


> so this morning I moving some stuff around in my beer fridge & came across the 4 coors light cans in the back left hand corner of the fridge.
> They've been there a while & I've tried to get rid of them every chance I get,but still no takers.
> So I dumped them out this morning....I know it's wrong to dump out beer
> but this was only coors lightu
> ...


Then, did the house cool down?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

While it is true that according to Manlaw no beer should ever be thrown out, I think you answer your own question.....you did not throw away beer, you threw away coors light


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

galaga said:


> Then, did the house cool down?


cool ad but no..
I wish it would.......
is there no end to this f#*kin heat in SoCal..:hn


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Crap keeps collecting if you take no action, as you did. I would've tossed them too. I poured out many bottle of cheap licquor that I've accumlated from I don't where...


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

How could you throw out vintage AGED Coors Lite lol?!?!?!?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Well being a poor college student myself, I have spent many a late nite/early morning swilling coors lite, beast lite, PBR, Natty...its only a good thing if you have it in bulk...otherwise when I want to enjoy the beer, not just get frat boy drunk, being from WI, it's Miller lite or Leineys Honey Weiss first, second choice being some other tasty import. If I could afford to drink good stuff all the time, I would have poured it out too. No harm, no foul. just my :2


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> Well being a poor college student myself, I have spent many a late nite/early morning swilling coors lite, beast lite, PBR, Natty...its only a good thing if you have it in bulk...otherwise when I want to enjoy the beer, not just get frat boy drunk, being from WI, it's Miller lite or Leineys Honey Weiss first, second choice being some other tasty import. If I could afford to drink good stuff all the time, I would have poured it out too. No harm, no foul. just my :2


there ya go! us Wisconsin boys know how to do beer.  Miller and honey weiss all the way!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> Well being a poor college student myself, I have spent many a late nite/early morning swilling coors lite, beast lite, PBR, Natty...its only a good thing if you have it in bulk...otherwise when I want to enjoy the beer, not just get frat boy drunk, being from WI, it's Miller lite or Leineys Honey Weiss first, second choice being some other tasty import. If I could afford to drink good stuff all the time, I would have poured it out too. No harm, no foul. just my :2


coors lite is different from miller lite?
who knew?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

SDmate said:


> So I dumped them out this morning....I know it's wrong to dump out beer
> but this was only coors lightu


I would have also dumped it....into a pot,thrown in a chopped onion and some brats,boiled for 45 minutes,taken the brats out and put them on the grill, tossed back into the beer and then ate them

whats for lunch!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

You can cook with beer .. and light beer works better for some things than porters. A bottle of not-too hoppy porter can really add a lot to a Freedom Onion soup for example, and I often toss a can of budlight in the slow cooker for stews. OTOH, you didn't actually throw away "beer" as coors light is correctly classified as piss water.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

backwoods said:


> I would have also dumped it....into a pot,thrown in a chopped onion and some brats,boiled for 45 minutes,taken the brats out and put them on the grill, tossed back into the beer and then ate them
> 
> whats for lunch!


Dang!!... now I'm hungry...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't feel bad. It was hardly beer when you bought it. It definitely doesn't count as beer after being in the fridge for a year.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

SDmate said:


> so this morning I moving some stuff around in my beer fridge & came across the 4 coors light cans in the back left hand corner of the fridge.
> They've been there a while & I've tried to get rid of them every chance I get,but still no takers.
> So I dumped them out this morning....I know it's wrong to dump out beer
> but this was only coors lightu
> ...


You mean you don't age your Coors lite? According to your date code it needs at least fourteen more years of age on it before dumping.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I would have used those two cans as an excuse to fire up the grill and make beer can chicken. YUM!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

it was coors. that's NOT beer. it's like drinking a propel flavored water or one of those new "fruit2O's"... flavored water.

you can use it on your lawn though... or so jerry bakers says.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It also makes a good ant killer!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I guess I come from a different point of veiw on this subject. I too am a poor college student from WI who says "waste not", and besides...even coors tastes pretty good after you have been drinking for three hours already.

Man, I can't believe you threw it out...did you know that Coors Light is the CLODEST tasting beer in the world. I put all my beer in the fridge, but coors is deffinetly the coldest


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bobb said:


> I put all my beer in the fridge, but coors is deffinetly the coldest


does it make up for the fact that it's totally devoid of any flavor at all?

i guess i'm not a poor college student who's only reason for drinking is to get drunk. i like my beer to have good flavor.

my neighbor offered to bring me a beer a couple weeks ago, and he told me it was a Coors. i ended up just drinking ice water instead.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bobb said:


> I guess I come from a different point of veiw on this subject. I too am a poor college student from WI who says "waste not", and besides...even coors tastes pretty good after you have been drinking for three hours already.
> 
> Man, I can't believe you threw it out...did you know that Coors Light is the CLODEST tasting beer in the world. I put all my beer in the fridge, but coors is deffinetly the coldest


Just as an aside......cold kills flavor. That is one of the reason the big American big brewing companies advise you to serve "ice cold". It kills the crappy taste of their product, and consumers are none the wiser.

On the flip side, it is also one of the reasons that British and other european style ales and lagers are served closer to a "cellar" temperture. People want to actually enjoy the flavor of the product.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I was being VERY sarcastic.  I am a huge fan of microbrews and celler temp dark beers. I only drink the piss water because it is so cheep and I am quite poor. I actually just had a great beer today.. a South Shore Nut Brwon Ale. Went great with the cigars I had at work (hehe I can drink at work.) But tonight when I go out and have to pay for my beers...it'll probably be cheep domestics.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

You could have done what we did Steve when Annie left her Bud Light here. We sent it out in the beer bombs..LOL.. they got Geezer Bock and Bud Light.. 

brats and beer... what a great combination!!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> You could have done what we did Steve when Annie left her Bud Light here. We sent it out in the beer bombs..LOL.. they got Geezer Bock and Bud Light..
> 
> brats and beer... what a great combination!!


yeah I can see it now.....
....:bn from CS for sending Coors Light to unsuspecting gorillas:hn


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Down here, all the people prefer light beers,(Coors lite, Budlight, Tecate Light), And when i get to the parties with some Guinness or Heinekens they all think its strange =P. I think here in Mexicali its mostly because we drink lots of beer (#1 city in drinking beer in all of Mexico ) to help out stop the heat, and if you are gonna be drinking lots of beer you dont want one beer that will kick your ass on the first 3 cans hahaha. I really cant say I dont like light beers, I can enjoy them, but normally I dont go out and look for them.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Nowadays only drink beers that taste like...well, beer. But back in my poor college days, when we were drinking just to get shitfaced, any old beer would do. You don't really taste them after the first case or so.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

coors light or not

its still Wrong

you could have given them away to a wino or drunk 
or some young guy who will drink anything
cooked with it ...ect

didnt your momma or granny ever say to you waste not want not!


k


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

You were right. What is the deal with light beer anyway? It's like that stupid bag of mini shrimp I have in the basement freezer. If you got to eat or drink a bunch of anything to get what you looking for your better off throwing it out. 

You have inspired me. I am going right to my freezer and throwing out that &%*$#@ bag of shrimp. It has probably morphed into some uneatable mass by now anyway.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

In packing for our temporary move out of our house we came across several Coors lite beers. In support of your actions I will give these to my step son so he canu 

First I might use one to roast a chicken on the bar-B tonight


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Water yer tomater plants with it. My brother swears they love it.

Make chili.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

drill said:


> coors light or not
> 
> its still Wrong
> 
> ...


:tpd:

I am not a beer fan but as a college student, you drink what is free/cheap and even in a booze heavy city like NOLA, that means light beer. Consider, a good drink served in a local bar $8 - $12 while a keg of the cheap stuff runs about $65, that's about the price of seven drinks! Besides, a few good drinks before starting can make anything taste good! :al


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Freedom Onion soup


Bwahahahahahhahahahahaha!!! :r


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

neoflex said:


> I would have used those two cans as an excuse to fire up the grill and make beer can chicken. YUM!


My first thought too


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I wouldn't throw it away because my step daughter will drink it. I do like an ice cold miller after sweating my tookus off mowing. I don't mow anymore, my neighbor does, so I have some miller sitting in the fridge getting even more flat. Since being here with yens elitist's on everything I just drink smoke and eat what tastes good. For that and many other thingys i thank yens. Its so much nicer enjoying the smokes, eats and drinks for a change. 


No more wild boar piss fer me..

Oh yeah, you did the right thing Steve.


----------



## Joekendall04 (Aug 1, 2006)

Even if it's old beer you can just chuck it. Pour a couple in a pot and boil hot dogs in it, ain't nothing better than a beer dog cooked in vintage coors. Maybe it's just the college kid in me but it seems like such a waste to just throw them out.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

The difference between pouring out Coors Light and water is the container!!!!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

my friend you have made the world a better place. and improved the asthetics of your fridge.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Seems the right decision to me.

You know how Light Beer is like sex in a boat?

They are both F*ing close to water....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

txmatt said:


> Seems the right decision to me.
> 
> You know how Light Beer is like sex in a boat?
> 
> They are both F*ing close to water....


:r :r :r Haven't heard that one before.


----------

